# Franchise cost?



## Wood Hick (Jun 19, 2007)

I am looking at buying an old Mom and Pop store. Owners retiring. Its currently auto parts/repair. My idea is to convert it to a small engine/saw/trimmer/mower shop. I would like to go with Stihl as my franchise.
Does anyone know what kind of $$ you are looking at? The nearest dealer is 15 miles from it, so I think I have good odds with Stihl. Any insight would be much appreciated.


----------



## lxt (Jun 19, 2007)

Good Luck!! My father had a shop for years, did all of Davey & Asplundh`s work, saws, chippers, chains ETC.... Stihl can be picky from what I understand.

however I know dealers operating out of trailers, go figure!! either way you will probably need around $5-10,000.00

good luck 

LXT.....................


----------



## beowulf343 (Jun 19, 2007)

lxt said:


> Good Luck!! My father had a shop for years, did all of Davey & Asplundh`s work, saws, chippers, chains ETC.



ALL of davey's and asplundh's work?? Where was this shop located, because i never remember having to take our saws or chippers to one specific shop.

Lol-just busting on ya man. If he did even some of asplundh's work he was a busy man. I've never seen guys rougher on equipment.


----------



## lxt (Jun 19, 2007)

maybe I should re-word that, he did all of Davey & Asplundhs equipment in our area, Pittsburgh region also did work for Lewis tree, depending on what company got the contract for the utility.

LXT...............


----------

